# Rooting 2.3.4 Mez



## Wyman881

Can I use superoneclick? My dad has been bugging me to root his phone...


----------



## larryp1962

Wyman881 said:


> Can I use superoneclick? My dad has been bugging me to root his phone...


 ...

Flash this http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip

from CWM


----------



## Wyman881

Awesome thanks.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## awedel

Its the only thing I have ever used to root my Fascinate. Takes about 30 seconds.

Sent from my SUPERCLEAN Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## Wyman881

Really? I've always used superoneclick. So I should use Odin to Odin CWM then flash. Just making sure if I break his phone he's gonna be pissed lol. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## larryp1962

Wyman881 said:


> Really? I've always used superoneclick. So I should use Odin to Odin CWM then flash. Just making sure if I break his phone he's gonna be pissed lol. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Thats it !

Flash CWM via Odin

Put root package zip on SD card

Flash from CWM

Easy as pie


----------



## gerken918

I have an i500 with ntelos they just call it showcase I would like to root it, unfortunately it has 2.3.5 on it and super one click won't work. Can I use this process? If so where can I get the files?


----------



## gerken918

Ok I think I'm getting there I have cwm 2.5.1.x installed not sure what the latest ver is I am new but I think I can get the from here.


----------



## jvick920

gerken918 said:


> I have an i500 with ntelos they just call it showcase I would like to root it, unfortunately it has 2.3.5 on it and super one click won't work. Can I use this process? If so where can I get the files?


Don't do it!!! Unless someone more knowledgable chimes in.. there are no roms or support for ntelos samsung showcase. I have an ntelos showcase rooted and have tried 4 different roms, can't get data to work on any of them due to roms being built for CSouth, Verizon, and USCC..


----------



## 3-K

Larry, I was hoping you could help me.
I have a Mesmerize running 2.3.4 on us cellular and want to root it.
My question is:
Could you do me the huge favor of giving me detailed instructions on your method?
I found Odin 1.85 but cannot seem to find CWM (do you by chance have a link?), and once I do how do I get it on my phone?
I have the root package already.

Thank you very much for any help you can give me!

BTW, in case it somehow escaped your attention, I am completly new to this whole world. Completely. Talk to me like I'm stupid. Really stupid.


----------



## larryp1962

3-K said:


> Larry, I was hoping you could help me.
> I have a Mesmerize running 2.3.4 on us cellular and want to root it.
> My question is:
> Could you do me the huge favor of giving me detailed instructions on your method?
> I found Odin 1.85 but cannot seem to find CWM (do you by chance have a link?), and once I do how do I get it on my phone?
> I have the root package already.
> 
> Thank you very much for any help you can give me!
> 
> BTW, in case it somehow escaped your attention, I am completly new to this whole world. Completely. Talk to me like I'm stupid. Really stupid.


Give me a few and ill tell you how


----------



## larryp1962

Google WinRAR and install it on your PC. ( its a file tool) also helps you keep up with your files

Download the drivers for your phone to your PC.... here.... http://dl.dropbox.co...bile_Phones.exe (makes your PC reconize your phone)

Here is the CWM recovery you need...... http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o

Download it to your PC

Right click on Odin and ..run as administator

Where the PDA box is click it and put the CWM file you downloaded into it

Make sure that repartition is" NOT CHECKED"

Pull the battery out of your phone and plug USB cable to PC to your phone ...... Hold volume button in down position and a yellow box will light up ..let go of volume button

Click start .... wait till it says Pass

Put battery back in phone and let it boot back up.

Now to put root package .zip file on phone. (this goes for any .zip file)

On your PC click on the start icon then click on where it says computer (where it shows the drives)

Plug USB cable to PC and to phone pull down the pull down screen on phone and click where it says to select to copy files to/from computer.. then turn on mass storage

You will see drive G appear where the drives are on computer.... just drag the file root package file over drive G and it will copy file to your SD card on phone

Unplug USB cable

Hold down on the volume / power / and home buttons all at the same time .. watch for the samsung logo come on then go off then release all buttons

now you should be in recovery mode

look for install zip from SD card with volume key

choose zip from sd card

you will see alot of no's and one yes choose yes

using soft key on bottom left .. install

when completed go back to reboot and reboot phone

Now your rooted!!


----------



## 3-K

Holy crap, now that is what I've been looking for!

Thank you very much!

I am sorry to impose upon your incredible generosity but I forgot to ask one question, for my piece of mind, am I correct that this does NOT erase gingerbread off my phone and that my phone will function as it always has? That is until I brick it by poking around.

As I understand rooting, all it does is give me superuser capabilities.

Thank you again!


----------



## kwineon

It will leave gingerbread in place, just so long as repartition is not checked. If you check that you will be forced to Odin a stock gingerbread rom to recover it. I'd say search around and find the files on here first. I just got my mesmerize and I am building up a collection of files before trying out mtd based roms and ICS.

The one thing I miss from my desire is the ease of flashing. Oh well, no ICS for them though!

-Dave

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Army

@ Lerry I have a stock mezmerize on 2.3.4 from Us cellular. Can I root this? I really want to so bad! can you please give me links to the files I need to root it. or Should I update it to 2.3.6 and is there a root for it also?


----------



## larryp1962

here is the root package .zip

http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip

Put it on your SD card after flashing CWM recovery

Follow the steps i listed above

You will need Odin .... here.... http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6

Download it to PC


----------



## gerken918

jvick920 said:


> Don't do it!!! Unless someone more knowledgable chimes in.. there are no roms or support for ntelos samsung showcase. I have an ntelos showcase rooted and have tried 4 different roms, can't get data to work on any of them due to roms being built for CSouth, Verizon, and USCC..


You clearly aren't reading I did this it worked great, this is for rooting not installing custom roms. I am using an ntelos i500 showcase rooted stock rom with leankernel latest rev and it is working great no problems at all. Other than leankernels call volume.


----------



## gerken918

3-K said:


> Holy crap, now that is what I've been looking for!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> I am sorry to impose upon your incredible generosity but I forgot to ask one question, for my piece of mind, am I correct that this does NOT erase gingerbread off my phone and that my phone will function as it always has? That is until I brick it by poking around.
> 
> As I understand rooting, all it does is give me superuser capabilities.
> 
> Thank you again!


Follow the directions exactly. It will not erase your stock rom, just roots it. I did this several weeks back to my i500 and it is fine.


----------



## Army

@ Larry Thank you so freakin much dude!! Your Awesome! Finally got it rooted Thanks to you man! ! Very good post man 5/5


----------



## [email protected]

I'm back to gathering info after failing to root with some other stuff.
My questions are:
1. Do all of the different firmware versions require different rooting methods?
2. Do different carriers have different requirements? I have a regional carrier (Cellcom)
3. I failed to root using super one click method. Will the method listed by larryp1962 in post #12 work for me on 2.3.5 when the OP he was answering was on 2.3.4?

I'm not afraid to work for this but I am just getting all tangled in the jungle of devices and versions and methods...oh my!

Addendum: see also my post in http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6708-rooting-help-for-samsung-showcase-sch-i500/ post #3

Thanks and Cheers!
Dan


----------



## daheazle

I replied to your other post as well.. superoneclick will not work on gingerbread. You will need Odin, cwm, and the superuser zip. If you cannot find Odin or cwm I can upload them later


----------



## [email protected]

I'm off to work now, I'll deal with this later. Thank you for the fast reply to my issues.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## d1g1taLph3r3t

In rooting my Galaxy S Mesmerize I am following the root method from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10451-rooting-mesmerize-234-or-235/. My question: technically, what is the "Flashable_Root_Package.zip"? What is this file? Once flashed to phone, what is its function?

Another question, will I be able to return to stock if I need to turn in the phone to my service provider's tech support department? If yes, what is the method for restroing the phone back to its factory condition?

Thanks.


----------



## Dagex

d1g1taLph3r3t said:


> In rooting my Galaxy S Mesmerize I am following the root method from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10451-rooting-mesmerize-234-or-235/. My question: technically, what is the "Flashable_Root_Package.zip"? What is this file? Once flashed to phone, what is its function?
> 
> Another question, will I be able to return to stock if I need to turn in the phone to my service provider's tech support department? If yes, what is the method for restroing the phone back to its factory condition?
> 
> Thanks.


just flash a 4.2.2 ROM you will love it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

